# stillen hi flow intake 2001 se maxima



## Guest (Apr 10, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone knows how to install a stillen hi flow intake on a 2001 maxima se. 

Bought off of ebay with no instructions. Assuming fairly straight forward but if you have detailed instructions this would be great. 

thanks
derek


----------



## hnda etr (Nov 16, 2003)

go here for answers to almost any install question:

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=33563

Look under the heading for PopCharger


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

hnda etr said:


> go here for answers to almost any install question:
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=33563
> 
> Look under the heading for PopCharger


Get a Y-pipe asap !!!!!! Definitely worth the cash if you are looking for more performance.


----------

